# the impact of gaming in your life



## Deleted member 18254 (Apr 25, 2022)

in what ways did gaming impact your life?

if in a good way - explain why

if in a bad way - how did you quit it and why


----------



## kuk (Apr 25, 2022)

Gaming, Well it made me completely inept in social situations, despite having adhd. Ofcourse the thousands of hours left me nowhere. I never even had succes in these games. I feel so shameful.

quitting is very hard, ive almost reduced it to 1 hour per month, but this addiction lasts. and takes new forms as for example in youtube. IM trying to work on this, but it has been 4 months, my parents are worried.


----------



## BoneDensity (Apr 25, 2022)

I played a bunch of social games back in the day. They were fun and its great to just shoot the shit with your friends. However I tried a bunch of single player games and they're all addictive and a complete waste of time. Avoid at all costs.


----------



## Deleted member 18254 (Apr 25, 2022)

I used gaming as a cope for many years, it was an escape from the reality

also the excess of dopamine release completely fked my brain

nowadays i try to play as little as possible, gymmaxing helped me


----------



## kuk (Apr 25, 2022)

capacbere said:


> I used gaming as a cope for many years, it was an escape from the reality
> 
> also the excess of dopamine release completely fked my brain
> 
> nowadays i try to play as little as possible, gymmaxing helped me


I was alone in my home or unvisited in my home for 5 hours almost everyday. I became depressed and wasting time became my best friend


----------



## Gerardwayfan (Apr 25, 2022)

I swear that as a teen (13-17) all i thought about was one goddamn videogame, i couldnt care less about the stuff that happened around me. Also i thought i was too hideous to get a gf since i was a late bloomer (didnt bloom too much lmao) so i just married the game


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Apr 25, 2022)

Neither good nor bad. I just saw it as a hobby lol. The same way women will spend hours binging shows or tiktoks nowadays


----------



## Umbra (Apr 25, 2022)

Wasted most of my teen years, not that like i got invited to social stuff and i rejected (i agreed most of the time i got invited somewhere). 

But in a way like i was busy playing games rather than focusing on learning to socialise, being nt. I used to do sports tho.

Now i'm socially handicaped, i look nt and popular to my classmates and friends but to strangers that i talk to i will look like a non nt aspie mentally deranged schizo

Now i'm 18, trying to improve my social life (found out i have the most depression/anger / degenerate thoughts and came close to acting upon them when i dont socialise). If i go out with my bff or im with my classmate bros then im fine

Isolation can really kill a person from the inside


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Apr 25, 2022)

Meh the people who say gaming is bad are usually the same ones who sit on the couch all day watching tv/netflix or sit in their bed scrolling through tik tok. Anything done to excess is bad but in moderation gaming has had a positive impact on my life as many game series like Mass Effect, Red Dead Redemption, Witcher, etc all have amazing experiences. So yeah I wouldn't say it's good or bad it's just how you decide to use it and if you can regulate yourself so you don't end up becoming a 200kg whale.


----------



## KAMII (Apr 25, 2022)

capacbere said:


> in what ways did gaming impact your life?
> 
> if in a good way - explain why
> 
> if in a bad way - how did you quit it and why


In a good way i can roast niggas IRL and you feel me its not that hard 
+ cod w my niggas gta w my niggas 
cod mobile w my niggas
= fun asf


----------



## Chowdog (Apr 25, 2022)

you learn discipline nigga i play shit on the hardest difficulty and keep failing for hours on end but after i complete the game its double as rewarding


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 25, 2022)

Haven't played vydia in years 
But I lost so much time during my teen years with muh games


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 25, 2022)

Gaming is good if you play with a friend group. Basically parties for ugly people.

If you play vidya alone it's shit non-NT autism. Especially games like Zelda.


----------



## Deleted member 17763 (Apr 25, 2022)

When I was playing games a lot it was a symptom of not having enough friends and hobbies, not the other way around where I was actively avoiding real life in favor of vidya. In other words gaming didn’t affect my life, life affected my gaming


----------



## foofuufou (Apr 25, 2022)

Umbra said:


> Wasted most of my teen years, not that like i got invited to social stuff and i rejected (i agreed most of the time i got invited somewhere).
> 
> But in a way like i was busy playing games rather than focusing on learning to socialise, being nt. I used to do sports tho.
> 
> ...


----------



## john2 (Apr 25, 2022)

Games are an incel cope, but I must say that playing games you like instead of playing the most popular and the games which people blindly bandwagon into playing is really enjoyable and it keeps the rope away. Obviously games ruin you, there are no advantages to gaming unless you're playing some cognitive enhancement/training games instead of the violence, arcade or strategy games.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Apr 25, 2022)

No matter how much I tried I could never get into gaming tbh. I simply did not want to put the effort into learning skills and getting better

that being said I play a little with my friends online but its always a pain to go and play; I only do it for them

However, the few story games I've played were fucking amazing, such as Red Dead Redemption 2, Last of Us 1 and 2, Ghost of Tsushima, and Spider-Man PS4, so I'm gonna say that gaming has left a good impact on me. Plus I can talk about games to other normies so that's always a pro for socialmaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 18159 (Apr 25, 2022)

I used it as a cope in high school, but I don't game at all anymore. This forum takes up all the time I used to spend gaming.


----------



## Cigarette (Apr 25, 2022)

idk i kinda stopped playing shit as i grew up. i still do when im extremely bored but it's just for half an hour 2 hours max


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Apr 25, 2022)

I wish I had more drive to play video games I legit hate most of modern gaming Pokémon has gone to shit, no new halo content it’s fucking over


----------



## fauxfox (Apr 25, 2022)

My entire life and happiness is unironically centered around video games and anime. That's what I study and work for, a comfortable upper class lifestyle to enjoy these. It sounds sad but escapism into those 2 make me feel alive. Those two, women and making my parents proud of me are my only concerns in life.


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 26, 2022)

Wasting time scrolling social media feed is much worse.
Social media are more addictive, since they are more accessible and require less effort


----------



## Lars (Apr 26, 2022)

waste of time in the end


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Apr 26, 2022)

OldMateMike said:


> Meh the people who say gaming is bad are usually the same ones who sit on the couch all day watching tv/netflix or sit in their bed scrolling through tik tok. Anything done to excess is bad but in moderation gaming has had a positive impact on my life as many game series like Mass Effect, Red Dead Redemption, Witcher, etc all have amazing experiences. So yeah I wouldn't say it's good or bad it's just how you decide to use it and if you can regulate yourself so you don't end up becoming a 200kg whale.


Because most people can’t regulate themselves. You’re coping and you know it. 

How many times did you say you’ll play for just an hour and ended up binging the whole night?

Moderation is cope when it comes to unhealthy addictions


----------



## Raxflex (Apr 26, 2022)

People will say cope but I would say gaming was one of the best things I have done in my life. I played CoD and LoL at a extremely high level. I think it stimulated my brain and made me smarter. Video games taught me how to concentrate and not get tilted so much by other people. Just focus on your own performance and dont let it affect you how others are doing. Also it made me confident in my abilities because I had objectively reached really high ranks in these highly competetive games. So I know I have superior abilities than others. Years later I did a lot of IQ tests and they confirmed what I have already knew. Now I dont game anymore ever, but I put the same energy and effort into moneymaxxing.


Cons of gaming: Worse eyesight

I would change many things in my life but gaming I would never change. Completely worth it. So much fun as well.


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Apr 26, 2022)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> Because most people can’t regulate themselves. You’re coping and you know it.
> 
> How many times did you say you’ll play for just an hour and ended up binging the whole night?
> 
> Moderation is cope when it comes to unhealthy addictions


lol how is moderation cope? Plenty of people play games without becoming obese whales or having no friends. People that binge anything and don't regulate themselves have issues and it's their fault. Drinking alcohol in moderation is fine but obviously drinking a pack of beer every night isn't. Same with fast food. Same with gaming. Don't blame gaming because of your lack of discipline or self control. The only times I've played through the whole night were one time with my friends during the holidays in 2020 and when I was playing Skyrim for the first time. Yeah if I did that every night it's not healthy but splashing out once in a while isn't gonna hurt you.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Apr 26, 2022)

OldMateMike said:


> lol how is moderation cope? Plenty of people play games without becoming obese whales or having no friends. People that binge anything and don't regulate themselves have issues and it's their fault. Drinking alcohol in moderation is fine but obviously drinking a pack of beer every night isn't. Same with fast food. Same with gaming. Don't blame gaming because of your lack of discipline or self control. The only times I've played through the whole night were one time with my friends during the holidays in 2020 and when I was playing Skyrim for the first time. Yeah if I did that every night it's not healthy but splashing out once in a while isn't gonna hurt you.


You don't have to become obese for gaming to hurt you. Binging is normal because when you do anything enjoyable (like drinking alcohol, playing video games, etc) especially with other people, it becomes easier to binge. That doesn't mean it's good.

You can't say you'll only play video games for one hour because as time goes on you'll realize that in one hour you will want to play more (and assuming you're playing with friends, they'll likely peer pressure you into playing for longer and you will submit like a little bitch, because if you don't they'll not like you and not wanna play with you anymore). It's only normal. Don't bring in self-control or self-discipline into this because if you're playing video games you already don't have good self-discipline and we both know it.

Video games waste your time. You're actively wasting your life every time you play a video game instead of doing something productive like hanging out with friends, going to the gym or just doing anything meaningful with your life.

People still pull all-nighters for video games. I don't know how "casual" you are, but I don't believe there's anyone that takes a habit like gaming casually because usually it's an addiction built from a very young age and it is very hard to break. You can keep playing video games all you like, but realize that if you want to achieve anything worthwhile in your life, the video games have to go. At the end of the day it's up to you.

I haven't played video games in months and I feel phenomenal. I feel like suddenly there's more time in the day and I'm starting to be more "present" because I'm no longer thinking about dumb shit. When you play a video game you're not only playing the game, but you're also thinking about it: You're at work/school watching videos and guides about the game. It's so subtle that you can't even see it.

Do what you want, but don't lie to yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Apr 26, 2022)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> You don't have to become obese for gaming to hurt you. Binging is normal because when you do anything enjoyable (like drinking alcohol, playing video games, etc) especially with other people, it becomes easier to binge. That doesn't mean it's good.
> 
> You can't say you'll only play video games for one hour because as time goes on you'll realize that in one hour you will want to play more (and assuming you're playing with friends, they'll likely peer pressure you into playing for longer and you will submit like a little bitch, because if you don't they'll not like you and not wanna play with you anymore). It's only normal. Don't bring in self-control or self-discipline into this because if you're playing video games you already don't have good self-discipline and we both know it.
> 
> ...


I guess it's about perspective because you say you should do something productive like hanging out with your friends. I like hanging out with my friends but how is it productive? Most of the time we drink a lot and play some music and dance around like monkeys which is super fun but I'm struggling to see how it's productive? I guess you could say it's socially productive but I'm already really close to my mates. I agree that video games can cause you to become lazy if you're addicted or whatever but you can also extend that logic to food, cigarettes, vapes, tv/netflix, drugs etc. If you're solely focused on being productive then you cut out anything you find fun that isn't "productive" but all that's going to do is turn you into a miserable wreck as you're constantly focused on trying to achieve things without allowing yourself any relaxation/downtime. You feel phenomenal because you were addicted to video games and managed to break that addiction which is good, but the blame lies with the person as you chose to over indulge in video games which made you feel bad kinda like how a obese person hates feeling/looking obese but they still reach into the cookie jar for another cookie. I personally am happy with my life at the moment and am working towards a bachelors, but if I just focused on that 24/7 as it's "productive" I would burn out fast as I have no downtime for myself.


----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 26, 2022)

I haven’t played video games since 2018
Games aren’t even fun like they used to be


----------



## NukethisWorldAlready (Apr 26, 2022)

Gaming was both a curse and a blessing to me.

If it wasnt for gaming, I would have barely been on the pc and would be your average normie that has no clue how to use a pc properly, search engines, coding, etc.

If youve been ever involved in group projects (in normie studies, not cs) in uni, you will realize that there are barely students that know how to use a computer effectively to solve different type of tasks

Ive also improved my french, balkan languages, and english skills through gaming.

Id be a lost soul if I never found out about gaming and never got in touch with pc.

The 180 words per minute in typing is obviously another benefit that Ive achieved through gaming and chatting with ppl.
It certainly helps me at work 


Probably have about 20k hours of which 50% was spent on counter strike 1.6

*Curse*:
Unable to delay gratification at all. My brain is fucked


----------

